# ADA 60P



## Rob Steer (13 Feb 2017)

This was my very own slice of nature in Dubai.  Quite a contrast to the sandy landscape of the middle east. This was the final shot before tearing down to relocate back to the UK, only wish I had more time to allow the stem plants to flourish. Looking forward to a new set-up when I get back.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Feb 2017)

Nice looking aquascape, looking forward to the next one


----------



## ir0nma1den (9 Aug 2017)

Very clean, i like it


----------

